# Recon Romance



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Ladies and Ladettes,

following on from the advice on romance thread I was wondering if any of you have any comments or knowledge regarding the very tough issue of romance while you are in Recon (or think you are reconnecting).

It is pushing 3 months since DDay and yes still pretty raw. Perhaps the idea of romance is just not something to give serious consideration to at this stage. 

In any case I'd be interested to hear from you, particularly anyone who has been in my situation and is well into Recon.

Thanks - Horizon


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Well imho its not so much about creating romance at this point as it is doing things that KILL the romance chances. Just be patient.

I know one thing I did, was to take the spouse to all the places we used to live, where the kids were raised, etc. We did a lot of moving when we were younger thou. Even some of our old hang outs, places with fond memories.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Thumper, u have nailed it. Restraint is key, though I must say my WS's "carry on as if nothing happened" posture does my head in sometimes.

I guess the post DDay world is also a massive vacuum and the instinct is to fill it - as time passes you do ask yourself should I be pushing certain buttons and why aren't they more pro-active. 

You can only take care of yourself - it is a strange way to live. No wonder us BS's can be so dirty on our WS's.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

I certainly understand how brutal some days can be, if your truly in a full R. Its like you have to sit back and wait for opportunities, and they don't seem to come often enough to be making a difference. But one move too quick seems to negate weeks of work.

50,000 feet on days that its just not there, not taking it personal, detaching, taking it slow, don't be pushy...........all names for "Wow, can I keep doing this".


----------

